# Recessed dryer receptacle?



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there such a thing? Our laundry room is on the smaller side and i figured if we could get the dryer a little closer to the wall, it would work great.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Indeed there is, any Home Depot or the like should have them. They mount into a typical single or double-gang outlet box.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Great! 

Wonder why they don't install tem from the get go, odd?


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

I see this is a flush mount 220 receptacle, do they make a recessed 220 receptacle? Like those you'd see behind a wall mounted television?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

There is no recessed that I have ever seen, only surface and flush mount.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Jim. After searching online this seems to be the case. I should be able to retro fit a flush mount pretty easily then.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If you recess the receptacle into the wall you will not be able to plug in the "L" cord from the dyer. Unless you frame a larger opening around the recept.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

i see


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 6, 2014)

The dryer exhaust will typically hold it off the wall to the point where a flush mounted won't make a difference, other being more than asthetically pleasing.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a common problem with how nice newer appliances look, the only solution I see it that the contractors/builders install a niche for the water/electrical/venting so this is a non issue... I've yet to see this happen even though the complaints are high enough to be a concern.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Use of one of these will allow the dryer to fit tight to the wall.

http://www.dryerbox.com/


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> Use of one of these will allow the dryer to fit tight to the wall.
> 
> http://www.dryerbox.com/


Even with that Jim, the cord itself will keep the appliance off the wall a good inch, the best solution is that builders start designing walls with laundry equipment in mind, with deep niches...


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> Use of one of these will allow the dryer to fit tight to the wall.
> 
> http://www.dryerbox.com/


I am installing one of those along with their roof vent when we get a new roof install this Thursday.


----------

